# Eureka



## Tulsawatcher (May 26, 2005)

I noticed my DVR is set to record Eureka (can't remember when, sometime during the next week). I have it set to first run only, so looks like maybe a new season is starting.


----------



## Krellion (May 17, 2002)

That is correct. The new season starts Tuesday, July 29th.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

And they're marathoning season 2 earlier that day. I haven't gotten around to watching season 2 yet, and this means I can get them in HD .


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Unless they windowbox them...


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

Fleegle said:


> Unless they windowbox them...


My dvr decided to pick up the ones they were airing on Sunday (which for some reason was most, not all of the episodes, tuesday during the day they air all of them). And at least those seemed to indeed be in HD (I looked briefly to check, rewatching season 1 right now because it's been so long since I've seen the show.)


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Looks like another marathon over Labor Day weekend. My SP picked up a lot of excess episodes over that weekend.


----------

